# peer o pedorrear?



## Tilitili

En México nadie, pero absolutamente nadie utiliza el verbo peer, todo mundo lo cambia por pdeorrear. Mi pregunta es: el verbo peer es utilizado comunmente en otros países? Nunca he visto en la tele ni he tenido algún conocido con otra nacionalidad al que le haya oído utilizar este verbo.
Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
Me acuerdo que una vez en clase, cuando tenía 12 años de edad, un niño se tiró un p... en clase. 

El profesor le castigó haciéndole hacer copias  : tuvo que copiar 500 veces  la frase:

*"No me* *ventosearé* *en clase."* 

---

p... = pedo


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo usaría... si no usara "tirarse un peo" (en mi tierra decir "pedo" sería como decir "Bilbado").


----------



## Tilitili

jajaj que niño tan sucio


----------



## Tilitili

¿qué es Bilbado?


----------



## lazarus1907

En España se usan ambos, pero peer(se) es más puntual y pedorrear(se) es cuando viene uno detrás de otro. Por supuesto, no es el típico verbo que usas cuando hablas con tus padres, tus abuelos y otra gente que no aprecia este tipo de groserías.


Tilitili said:


> ¿qué es Bilbado?


La gente tiende a decir "cansao" en vez de "cansado", y algunos, en un intento de escribir "correctamente", incurren el la ultracorrección escribiendo con -*ado* palabras que realmente acaban en -*ao*:

Bilbao -> Bilbado 
Bacalao -> bacalado 
Peo -> Pedo 
Cacao -> cacado  
Europeo -> Europedo  (esta última la decimos en broma)


----------



## Namarne

Tilitili said:


> ¿qué es Bilbado?


Un sitio donde comen mucho bacalado. 
Por aquí no se usa "peer", aunque se entiende, claro. Bueno, no sé si se entiende mucho. Aquí la gente "se tira p...s". 
Una palabra pero que muy horrible es: "tirarse un cuesco".


----------



## Argótide

Tilitili said:


> En México nadie, pero absolutamente nadie utiliza el verbo peer, todo mundo lo cambia por pdeorrear. Mi pregunta es: el verbo peer es utilizado comunmente en otros países? Nunca he visto en la tele ni he tenido algún conocido con otra nacionalidad al que le haya oído utilizar este verbo.
> Gracias



¿Absolutamente NADIE?   Se ve que nunca has estado en Veracruz, Tilitili...


----------



## Domtom

lazarus1907 said:


> Peo -> Pedo


 
Peo... ¿no es "pedo"?

(Perdón, "pero", no "peo".)


----------



## chics

Aquí tampoco se utiliza _peer _y no sé cuántos lo entienden, sin un diccionario. Seguro que muchos que lo ven escrito piensan primero en la palabra inglesa. 

P*do se dice aquí con todas sus letras: p-e-d-o, que por cierto es correcto (la palabra, hacerlo no siempre es muy fino). Decimos _tirarse pe**os_, o _tirarse un p**o_.

_Pedorrear_ se utiliza en el sentido de _ir/salir de pedorreo_, de fiesta, o de cotillear malvadamente como una Patiño cualquiera. Una _pedorra_ es una maruja cotilla.


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> Aquí tampoco se utiliza _peer _y no sé cuántos lo entienden, sin un diccionario.


 
¿Dónde "aquí"? ¿En Cataluña? Perdona, Chics, pero discrepo. Pienso que sí es de uso común esta palabra en Cataluña --cuando se habla español en esta comunidad autónoma--. Bueno, lo que se oye es "peerse", más que "peer". La conjugación tampoco es usual: en vez de decir "se peía todo el día", decimos "se tiraba pedos todo el día".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía se oye *peerse *, "Juanito se ha peído" (pronunciado "peío" *).*

En Canarias no se usa, ni se conoce *peerse*. Lo normal es decir* tirarse un peo*. En Canarias la *d *intervocálica se pronuncia , no se dice "deo", sino "dedo", pero el caso de "pedo" es una excepción, ya que se dice siempre "peo" y "pedo" suena extremadamente cursi.

Por otra parte, en Canarias existe la palabra *bufo* para referirse a las ventosidades que no hacen ruido pero huelen mucho.

¿No tienen otro tema?.


----------



## pejeman

Casi puedo decir que no conocía la existencia del verbo "peer". De haber sabido que se conjuga como "leer", lo habría usado. Pero en fin nunca es demasiado tarde y menos en un tema tan recurrente.

En México se usa más lo de tirarse un pedo. En mi casa aprendí de niño el eufemismo de "pluma".

Ahora que pedorrera tiene un significado vulgar, casi coloquial, además de la obvia de peerse.

-El jefe nos vino a _pedorrear_ por no haber tenido los estados financieros a tiempo. (¡Vaya regañada!.) 

Y otros usos y costumbres mexicanos, relacionados con las ventosidades anales, que podemos incluir en los anales de este foro:

-Si no me puedes pagar mañana, no hay pedo. (No hay problema)

-No puedo llegar tarde, porque mis papás me la van a hacer de pedo.

Y al compañero que preguntó que si no teníamos otro tema, se le puede formular la pregunta:

-¿Cuál es el pedo con seguir tratando este tema? (En buena onda la pregunta, claro)

Saludos.



-


----------



## Homi

Hola:
En Peru no se usa el verbo "peer". Lo comun es decir "tirarse p*dos" e incluso se habla de "gases". El verbo "p*dorrear" se usa mas en su forma sustantiva "Que tal p*dorreo!"
Y de donde viene tal duda Tilitili??
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá yo uso pedorrerse. También he oído cosas como que "Juan se peyó"; pero sí, es más común que alguien se "eche pedos". Lo de peerse no creo haberlo oído (bueno, obviamente sí lo he escuchado, pero no le digo así).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo he escuchado por acá. "pear", "pearse", y se dice peo, y no pedo.
nunca escuché peer, ni pedorrear.
Expulsar gases, ventosear ( no se escucha mucho), pear, peadera, peon....aunque sé que esta última tiene otros siginificados, acá se usa para decirselo a otra persona por tirarse muchos peos. _" eres un peon"_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> -Si no me puedes pagar mañana, no hay pedo. (No hay problema)
> 
> -No puedo llegar tarde, porque mis papás me la van a hacer de pedo.
> -


 
Por acá se usa con esas mismas connotaciones , pero "peo".
_"no hay peo"_



ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá yo uso pedorrerse. También he oído cosas como que "Juan se peyó"; pero sí, es más común que alguien se "eche pedos". Lo de peerse no creo haberlo oído (bueno, obviamente sí lo he escuchado, pero no le digo así).


 
"Juan se peó" seria por acá...
y coincido con que si lo he escuchado, pero no se usa por acá...


----------



## pepone

no se olviden de* flatulencia *como un eufemismo, pero lo de peer es como una palabra que está en boga en el lenguaje cybernético


----------



## clares3

"...como una Patiño cualquiera.
¿Qué es ser una Patiño? 
Clares3


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España, cuando uno no quiere parecer vulgar o no hay mucha cercanía con el interlocutor se dice aquello de *tener gases*.
Si uno va al médico no le dice "Me peo mucho" ni "Me paso las noches tirándome peos", sino que "Tengo muchos gases y no me dejan dormir"


----------



## Tige

Qué hilo más divertido!  Yo creo que alguna vez he escuchado "peerse" en Andalucía... Perorrear, pedorreo... lo asocio con el sentido que comenta Chics: irse de fiesta, cotillear... Creo que pedorro/pedorra puede utilizarse en sentido despectivo hacia una persona que te cae mal, pero también de modo cariñoso a un amigo/a: "Qué pedorra eres!!" "Vamos a pedorrear un rato...!" Nada que ver con gases


----------



## mirx

En México si que se dice peer (se), y no sé porque la abridora de este hilo dice que en México, "nadie, pero nadie" lo dice. Quizá se refirió a _México_ que es como decimos en *México* cuando queremos hablar de Ciudad de México.

Mi papá y sus hermanos, todos usan ese verbo. Y la única diferencia que veo, entre peer_se_ y pedorrear_se, _es exáctamente lo que dijo Lázaro, pedorrearse sería peerse repetidamente y hasta cierto punto con descaro.

Toño, "se peyó" es peerse conjugado, o sea que sí lo has oído.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

En la zona de Almería más próxima a Murcia escuché a un agricultor jurar muy en serio de la siguiente manera: "Si es mentira que no pea", lo que me lleva a pensar que el verbo peer sí es conocido aunque su uso estáa en franca decadencia. Hace años que no oigo a nadie usarlo.
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, Mirx, se me hace que el verbo es "peyer": yo me peyo, tú te peyes, él se peye, etc. E insisto en que no he oído "peer".

Clares, lo de Patiño lo he oído como el que acompaña a otro; es el "sidekick" del cómico principal: Ed McMahon era el patiño de Johnny Carson.

Bob Patiño es el patiño de Krusty en Los Simpson (creo que en España se llama Actor Secundario Bob, o algo así).


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> No, Mirx, se me hace que el verbo es "peyer": yo me peyo, tú te peyes, él se peye, etc. E insisto en que no he oído "peer".
> 
> Clares, lo de Patiño lo he oído como el que acompaña a otro; es el "sidekick" del cómico principal: Ed McMahon era el patiño de Johnny Carson.
> 
> Bob Patiño es el patiño de Krusty en Los Simpson (creo que en España se llama Actor Secundario Bob, o algo así).


 
No, ya alguien dijo que se conjugaba como leer, que es la forma en que mi familia (la de mi papá) lo usa. 

Él leyó>>> Él  se peyó.
Ella lee >>> Ella se pee.

Esto es muy común de mi papá >>> ¿Te peíste?

Y otra nota, la familia de mi papá creció en un cierto asilamiento, en un rancho sólo de la familia, y tuvieron muy poco contacto con alguien que no fuera de la misma familia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Insisto: es otra versión.

Yo me peyo. Si fuera conjugado como leer, sería yo me peo, ¿no? 

Yo leo - yo me peo


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> "Juan se peyó";


 
Efectivamente sería, yo me peo. 

Y la conjugación de la tercera persona en préterito sería lo que has puesto en tu primer post, por eso pensé que hablabamos de lo mismo. Y lo sigo pensando, simplemente una pequeña incorreción al igual que se da en otros verbos.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Creo que la conjugación es como leer,según acredito con cita de D. Francisco de Quevedo 
("Gracias y desgracias del ojo del culo; está on line)

"Lo que dicen del culo (los que tiene ojeriza con él) es que pee y caga, cosa que no hacen los ojos de la cara; y no advierten lo cuitados que más y peor cagan los ojos de la cara y   -28-  peen que no el del culo, pues en ellos no hay sumo que no lo caguen en cantidad de legañas, ni pesadilla o susto que no meen con abundancia de lágrimas, y esto sin ser de provecho, como lo que echa el culo, como ya queda probado. 
Clares3


----------



## clares3

Hola, gentes diversas
Dice Tige que es un hilo divertido. Lo fue siempre. No me resisto a seguir con D. Francisco en la medida en que aclara el término:
"
Lo del pedo es verdad que no lo sueltan los ojos; pero se ha de advertir que el pedo antes hace al trasero digno de laudatoria que indigno de ella. Y, para prueba desta verdad, digo que de suyo es cosa alegre, pues donde quiera que se suelta anda la risa y la chacota, y se hunde la casa, poniendo los inocentes sus manos en figura de arrancarse las narices, y mirándose unos a otros, como matachines. Es tan importante su expulsión para la salud, que en soltarle está el tenerla. Y así, mandan los doctores que no les detengan, y por esto Claudio César, emperador romano, promulgó un edicto mandando a todos, pena de la vida, que (aunque estuviesen comiendo con él) no detuviesen el pedo, conociendo lo importante que era para la salud. Otros dijeron que lo había hecho por particular respeto que se debe al señor ojo del culo."
D. Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas


----------



## clares3

El hilo es insondable. Lo último: una guerra ocasionada por una ventosidad animosamente soltada por un soldado romano:

"Pues bien..el atrio del Templo hervía de una multitud que estaba ofreciendo sacrificios a Dios. Un soldado romano ( en servicio en el atrio, para garantizar el orden ) se le ocurrió gastar una broma a los judíos. En los tres días anteriores sólo se alimentaba de menestras, y se aguantaba sus necesidades de evacuar.Se acercó a la puerta del Templo, de donde se divisaba al Sancto Sanctorum, y grito en arameo: "¡¡ Esa es mi ofrenda a Vuestro Dios !! " Dicho esto, se puso de espaldas, se inclinó ( sin doblar las rodillas ), formando un ángulo de algo más de 90 grados, levantó la túnica corta que llevaba ( en esa época no se usaba calzoncillos ) y soltó un pedo sonoro, que hizo retumbar a las paredes del Templo.  Eso fue lo último que hizo en su vida. Segundos después los fieles indignados lo degollaron con los cuchillos que usaban para los sacrificios de animales.
Y no sólo a él, sino también toda la guarnición romana presente.
No contentos con eso...los enardecidos judíos salieron en tropel y al grito " Muerte a los romanos " mataron a todo romano, que tubo la mala suerte de cruzar en su camino en las calles de la Ciudad. Al caer la noche, el Gobernador romano decidió evacuar la ciudad, en vista de la situación desesperante. La Rebelión estaba servida. Comenzó lo que los historiadores llamaron la " Guerra de los judíos. " Duró tres años, causó la destrucción del Templo y la muerte de casi un millón de judíos."
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Ah, qué pedo se armó por un simple pedo!


----------



## clares3

Por cierto, Toño, muchas gracias por la aclaración. Es que resulta que muy cerca de Murcia hay una pedanía que se llama Patiño y no sabía cómo había llegado hasta allá ese término.
Clares3


----------



## Tilitili

Pues la duda viene porque es algo extraño que casi nadie en México utilice este verbo Peer, que en efecto se conjuga como leer. No me parece mal tema, al contrario es algo a lo que nos referimos casi todos los días. 
Pues sí he estado en Veracruz en la región de los Tuxtlas muchas veces, incluso tengo familia de ahí y nunca había escuchado: "Ufff me he peído todo el día" (quién sabe igual en tu región sí se usa). Más usos:
-Ando bien pedo (ando bien borracho, o en Michoacán también decimos ando bien meco)
-Qué pedo? (¿cómo estás?)
-Me la hizo de pedo (quiso pelearse conmigo)


----------



## Ritualera

¿Absolutamente NADIE?   Se ve que nunca has estado en Veracruz, Tilitili...

Me
*Pée*
que piensen que en niiingún lugar decimos eso xD jajajajajajjajajajajajajaja
jajajajaja en Veracruz para demostrar una incorformidad el 99.99% de las personas dicen así xD


----------



## Tilitili

hey que pasó la abridora de este hilo, no es abridora, sino abridor. Agarra el pedo (entiéndeme). Y ps seguramente me equivoqué en decir esa onda de "absolutamente", de seguro ha de haber tres o cuatro personas que sí lo digan en todo el territorio nacional, pero se entiende que quise decir que es un verbo con poquísimo uso. Cuando lo vi por vez primera en el diccionario se los dije a mis amigos y estaban incluso sorprendidos.

Ya me la achataste de un pedo (expresión muy vulgar, cuyo significado queda a la imaginación de ustedes)


----------



## Tilitili

¿que es eso de "xD"?


----------



## Ritualera

Jajajajajajajjaa que cochino eres! xD

Oye este eeeeh  Yo soy de los Tuxtlas y tú en que lugar exactamente haz estado de esta region??? xPPP


----------



## jmx

Tilitili said:


> En México nadie, pero absolutamente nadie utiliza el verbo peer, todo mundo lo cambia por pdeorrear. Mi pregunta es: el verbo peer es utilizado comunmente en otros países?


En Aragón (noreste de España) he oído alguna vez "pederse", pero lo normal es "echarse/tirarse un pedo". Es más, siempre había pensado que "peer" era una manera de escribir la pronunciación de "peder" en el sur de España, y sólo ahora veo que posiblemente no es así.

Por otro lado, "pedorrear" y "pedorreta" los asocio con un tipo de sonido similar a una ventosidad, pero hecho de otras maneras.


----------



## xeneize

Tilitili, como podés apreciar arriba, también Mirx (que no se sabe muy bien de dónde es, pero creo sea del norte del país...) dijo usar el verbo.
También Argótide afirmó conocerlo
Así que, parece que en México sí haya gente que utilice este verbo, y de todas formas, aunque fuera así en Veracruz nomás, dudo de que se trate de pocas personas, ya que Veracruz no me parece sea una ciudad tan chica...


Añado que la Rae recoge nomás *peer* y *pedo*.
Veo que no admite "peder", "peyer", "pear", ni "peo".

*Pedorrear* sí lo recoge como _*peerse reiteradamente*_, y así siempre lo entendí yo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Del verbo *peer*: (conjugar) *peo* es la: 1ª persona singular (yo) presente indicativo 
" Yo me peo".
La verdad nunca me preocupé por buscarla, lo unico que aparece es eso...
aqui repito, esa es la que se usa.

peon, peorro...peo, peos

incluso utilizamos, "peorro", para decir que algo el de baja calidad... 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## cenriquet

No he podido resistir la tentación de unirme a la conversación:

*pedorrear**.*
* 1.     * intr. Echar pedos repetidos.



*peer**.*
 (Del lat. _pedĕre_).
* 1.     * intr. Arrojar o expeler la ventosidad del vientre por el ano. U. t. c. prnl.
 MORF. conjug. c.  leer.


y por último:


*pedo**.*
 (Del lat. _pedĭtum_).
* 1.     * m. Ventosidad que se expele del vientre por el ano.
* 2.     * m. vulg. *borrachera*      (‖ efecto de emborracharse). _Agarrarse un buen pedo._
* 3.     * m._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ *fiesta*      (‖ reunión para divertirse).
* 4.     * adj. vulg. Ebrio, bajo los efectos del alcohol o de otra droga. _Volvió de la fiesta pedo perdido._

www.rae.es
y ya sabéis como dice el refrán: _'a nadie le huelen sus pe(d)os ni sus hijos le parecen feos_'


----------



## pejeman

cenriquet said:


> www.rae.es
> y ya sabéis como dice el refrán: _'a nadie le huelen sus *pe(d)os* ni sus *hijos* le parecen feos_'


 

Y en México decimos que en uno y otro caso, cada quien nada más los suyos aguanta.


----------



## Kangy

Jamás había escuchado la palabra "peer".
Acá más que nada usamos "tirarse (un) p..."


----------



## xeneize

Eso es más común, pero yo también oí y usé *peerse*, en Argentina.


----------



## Tilitili

y una como de párvulo: "el que primero lo huele debajo lo tiene" (se usa para aseverar que quien pregunta: "¿quién se echó un pedo?" es él mismo quién se lo tiró o se lo echó vaya (que es lo mismo, o no?)


----------



## Tilitili

he estado en SAntiago Tuxtla y mira que me he puesto un pedo en playa Toro Prieto o algo así, con unas bebidas que se llaman chochogos y otras que se llaman toritos


----------



## mirk

¡Me he reído con ganas nomás de leer este hilo!

Como ya lo han dicho los compatriotas mexicanos, la palabra "pedo" tiene casi la misma amplitud que la palabra "madre" en la jerga de mi querido país.

¿Qué pedo? - ¿Qué quieres? ¿Me llamaste? ¿Tienes algún problema? ¿qué pasó?
Anda pedo - Está alcoholizado
Me sacó un pedote - Me asustó mucho
Es buen pedo - Es buena persona
Qué mal pedo - Qué mala suerte
Agarra el pedo - Entiende
No sé qué pedos trae - No entiendo cuál es su problema
Se la hicieron de pedo - Lo retaron a golpes

Y así, mil aplicaciones de la palabrita en cuestión.  Muy divertida, por cierto.

Ahora bien, si se supliera por peer... como que perdería estilo.  Además, ¡nunca había leído ese verbo!


----------



## chics

Pues eso. Yo nunca oí antes peerse. Sí, y mucho (sic), "tirarse pedos".


Domtom said:


> ¿Dónde "aquí"? ¿En Cataluña? Perdona, Chics, pero discrepo. Pienso que sí es de uso común esta palabra en Cataluña --cuando se habla español en esta comunidad autónoma--. Bueno, lo que se oye es "peerse", más que "peer". La conjugación tampoco es usual: en vez de decir "se peía todo el día", decimos "se tiraba pedos todo el día".


 ​


----------



## chics

Tige said:


> Creo que pedorro/pedorra puede utilizarse en sentido despectivo hacia una persona que te cae mal, pero también de modo cariñoso a un amigo/a: "Qué pedorra eres!!" "Vamos a pedorrear un rato...!" Nada que ver con gases


Sí, sí, a eso me refería. 
"En lo bueno y en lo malo..." ​


----------



## Cecilio

Creo que en este interesante debate se están mezclando conceptos diferentes. Una cosa son los pedos en su sentido acústico y otra cosa, tal vez más preocupante, son las ventosidades que no producen sonido alguno pero sí pestilencia. Se suele denominar "pedo" a ambos fenómenos gástricos, pero me pregunto si en castellano existe alguna palabra para el "pedo silencioso". En catalán, a modo de ejemplo, existen varias palabras para designarlo. Una de ellas és "bufa", del verbo "bufar" (="soplar"). Más de una vez he oído la expresión "tirar-se pets i bufes". ¿Cómo se diría eso en castellano? ---> "Tirarse pedos y ........".

Un último apunte: por estos lares se dice "pedo", con la "d" intervocálica pronunciada, igual que en "dedo".


----------



## Jellby

*cuesco.*
4. m. coloq. Pedo ruidoso.


----------



## chics

Hola Cecilio, yo también echo en falta esa importante diferencia y, a falta de algo mejor, importo del catalán: para mí una _*llufa *_(o _*bufa*_) es eso que no avisa acústicamente -o a lo sumo hace un ligero ffffff...- pero apesta, mientras que un* pedo* (¿_cuesco_, Jellby? Qué feo) es lo que no suele oler tanto pero suena a petardos y tracas.


----------



## cenriquet

Pues si que se está haciendo popular este post. 

¿Por qué seremos tan escatológicos los seres humanos?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Vaya, toda la vida pensando que "peerse" era "pederse" mal dicho y resulta que es la única buena de las dos. ¿Por qué será entonces "pedo" y no "peo" la correcta?


----------



## Domtom

-
En Castilla-La Mancha (mi madre es originaria de ahí) y no sé si en el resto del Estado, un *pedo*  carente de *sonoridad*  recibe el nombre de *follón*  . En cuanto a un *pedo* carente de *olor*  , creo que ya ni merece la consideración de *pedo* .


----------



## lamartus

chics said:


> Yo nunca oí antes peerse.



Entonces cuando alguien dice "Hay que joderse" ¿no hay alguien que responda para hacer la gracia "y apretar el culo para no peerse"? 

Siempre me ha hecho gracia la frasecita (en contestos informales, claro)

Saludos pedorreros a todos.


----------



## chics

Pues no, Lamartus. 
Existe _ajo y agua_, la respuesta al _cinco_, etc. pero esa nunca la oí.


----------



## clares3

Tanto el término *follón* como el de *cuesco *son clásicos del español más acreditado. Y también la bufa.
Sigamos con D. Francisco por mejor holgar en este hilo:

"Sábese, según doctrina de muchos filósofos, que el regüeldo es pedo malogrado y que hay algunos tan desdichados que no se les permite llegar al culo, así lo enseña Angulo que no ha acabado de salir por la boca cuando le dicen todos: «¡Vaya a una pocilga!», y cuando sale por el ojo del culo todo es aplaudido y cuando más le dicen cuerno, como otro tenía costumbre de decir cuando uno se peía «¡cuerno!, por ahí comas carne, y por la boca mierda, y papá te vea la madre que te parió porque te vea más medrado; en las sopas te lo halles como garbanzo, con esa música te entierren, sabañones y mal de gamones, coz de mula gallega, por donde salió el pedo meta el diablo el dedo, la víbora el pico, el puerco el hocico, el toro el cuerno, el león la mano, el cimborrio del Escorial y la punta de mi caracol   -34-   te metan amén».

Clares3


----------



## Jellby

Domtom said:


> -
> En Castilla-La Mancha (mi madre es originaria de ahí) y no sé si en el resto del Estado, un *pedo*  carente de *sonoridad*  recibe el nombre de *follón*  .



Como dice clares3, parece que sí:

*follón, na.*
5. m. Ventosidad sin ruido.


----------



## Tilitili

pues en Uruapan Michoacán México, a los pedos que apestan pero no se oyen se les llama pedos ninja o pedos de costurera, jajaj


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A ver, creo que hay al menos cuatro tipos de pedo:

Con sonido y olor
Con sonido sin olor
Sin sonido con olor
Sin sonido y sin olor (¿fue un pedo?)

Esto sin considerar si vienen con "premio" o no, ya que ahí el número de permutaciones se incrementa. 

Al parecer los pedos, según la RAE, sólo se clasifican según su sonoridad y no toman en cuenta el grado de hedor. 

Acá a los pedos sin sonido se les dice "sopladitos"; son los equivalentes a los pedos ninja (me encantó el nombre) que sigilosamente aparecen de repente y ya cuando te das cuenta es demasiado tarde para abrir la ventana del coche o aguantar la respiración.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> A ver, creo que hay al menos cuatro tipos de pedo:
> 
> Con sonido y olor
> Con sonido sin olor
> Sin sonido con olor
> Sin sonido y sin olor (¿fue un pedo?)
> 
> Esto sin considerar si vienen con "premio" o no, ya que ahí el número de permutaciones se incrementa. *Ni tanto; es 2 al cubo o sea: 8*
> 
> ...cuando te das cuenta es demasiado tarde para abrir la ventana del coche o aguantar la respiración.


 
...y entonces alguien grita: ¡Respiren! No me lo dejen todo a mí.

Luego empieza *la pedorriza* (regaño) al culpable o sospechoso.

Y con este hilo se inician las sesiones del "Club del cafecito"


----------



## Tilitili

Otra muy famosa es cuando te tiras un pedo Ninja, nadie se ha dado cuenta y dices: "MMM que rico, huele como a comida (o cualquier cosa que huela rico)", así todos respiran creyendo que van a oler algo bien chido, y sorpresa, se fuman todo el pedo ninja.


----------



## mirx

Tilitili said:


> Otra muy famosa es cuando te tiras un pedo Ninja, nadie se ha dado cuenta y dices: "MMM que rico, huele como a comida (o cualquier cosa que huela rico)", así todos respiran creyendo que van a oler algo bien chido, y sorpresa, se fuman todo el pedo ninja.


 
Ohh my God!!!!


----------



## mirk

mirx said:


> Ohh my God!!!!



Casi-tocayo, por favor abstente de hacer comentarios en otro idioma que no sea la lengua española.  Haz un buen uso de este foro.

(ejemplo claro de una "pedorriza")


----------



## hapax

Jellby said:


> Como dice clares3, parece que sí:
> 
> *follón, na.*
> 5. m. Ventosidad sin ruido.


En Castilla la Mancha, el follón en sí es, efectivamente, de los que no se oyen...pero su principal característica es que "mata en silencio", es decir, no se oye, pero a los 2 minutos no hay quién pare....
Familia manchega


----------



## HUMBERT0

pejeman said:


> En México se usa más lo de tirarse un pedo. En mi casa aprendí de niño el eufemismo de "pluma".
> 
> -


En casa sólo se decia peer, se peió, y también el eufemismo de pluma.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se me olvidaba otro eufemismo (usado por niños): pun.

Se echó un pun.


----------



## mirx

mirk said:


> Casi-tocayo, por favor abstente de hacer comentarios en otro idioma que no sea la lengua española. Haz un buen uso de este foro.
> 
> (ejemplo claro de una "pedorriza")


 
Discúlpame querida casi-tocaya, pero es la única expresión que muestra mi reacción a lo que leí.

PS: De hecho ya lo voy a borrar, pensé que ya lo habrían borrado los moderadores y me encuentro con la novedad de que me has citado.

Saludos.

PS 2: Este también lo borraré en unas horas.

Más saludos.


----------



## La_carabina_de_ambrosio

mirk said:


> ¡Me he reído con ganas nomás de leer este hilo!
> 
> Como ya lo han dicho los compatriotas mexicanos, la palabra "pedo" tiene casi la misma amplitud que la palabra "madre" en la jerga de mi querido país.
> 
> ¿Qué pedo? - ¿Qué quieres? ¿Me llamaste? ¿Tienes algún problema? ¿qué pasó?
> Anda pedo - Está alcoholizado
> Me sacó un pedote - Me asustó mucho
> Es buen pedo - Es buena persona
> Qué mal pedo - Qué mala suerte
> Agarra el pedo - Entiende
> No sé qué pedos trae - No entiendo cuál es su problema
> Se la hicieron de pedo - Lo retaron a golpes
> 
> Y así, mil aplicaciones de la palabrita en cuestión.  Muy divertida, por cierto.
> 
> Ahora bien, si se supliera por peer... como que perdería estilo.  Además, ¡nunca había leído ese verbo!




Hasta hay una frasecilla que dice: "El que va al baño y no se pee es como el que va a la escuela y no lee"


----------



## ManPaisa

¿En algún lugar se usa *pear(se)*, por _*peer(se)*_?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ventosidad / bufa / cuesco / flato / pedo*:
La *ventosidad* son los gases intestinales; el *pedo*, su expulsión por el ano; el *flato* es la habitualidad molesta de esos gases; la *bufa* es el pedo silencioso; y el *cuesco*, el ruidoso.
[Albaigès, Josep M.: _Diccionario de palabras afines – con explicación de su significado preciso_. Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 2001, p. 763]

*Pedo*
*Pedo* es la expulsión de gases fétidos por el ano. *Borborigmo* es un ruido intestinal producido por el desplazamiento interior de la mezcla de gases y líquidos, sin expulsión de aire. *Bufa* y *follón* se aplican al pedo silencioso y maloliente, mientras que, en lenguaje familiar, con el término *cuesco* se designa al pedo sono. *Ventosidad* y *viento* son eufemismos para designar la misma cosa.
[Zainqui, José María: _Diccionario razonado de sinónimos y contrarios. _Barcelona: Editorial De Vecchi, 1997, p. 557]


----------



## mielosa

perdon, pero ¿ que es una Patiño...?
"como una patiño cualquiera..." , escrito arriba por Chics ...ya que tambien pregunta clares3...
¿y ...no es pedo y no peo..?
gracias...


----------



## Jonno

Lo de peo/pedo ya se ha explicado. "Oficialmente"  es "pedo", pero en algunas zonas "peo" es de uso tan común que decir "pedo" suena como decir "bacalado" en vez de "bacalao".


----------



## mielosa

gracias


----------

